# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje pyetje kisha une !

## EuroStar1

Mbaj mend deri para nje viti, kur fshiheshin postimet , lajmeroheshe me nje MP automatike. U be nje vit qe nuk marim me asnje lajmerim per postimet qe fshihen. Cfar po ndodh ? Une per vete e konsideroj te rendesishem lajmerimin me MP per postimet qe fshihen, pasi aty shkruhet dhe arsyeja. Do isha plotesisht dakord nese fshihen pa paralajmrim chit chate, por ajo qe kam ven re eshte se po fshihen postime qe permbajne mbi 5 rrjeshta dhe ndosha edhe ndonje fjalim prej 20 - 30 rrjeshtash dhe qendrojne chit chate ne cdo teme te pafshira. 

Nese te shkruash mendimin tend pa ofenduar dhe pa pasur asnje lloj rracizmi perben problem per stafin, na e thoni qe ta dime dhe sa here te postoje Albo, Ilia Spiro, Akili, Anesti & co ne antaret e tjere do te lexojme me vemendje shkrimet e tyre dhe do te masturbohemi nga kenaqesia e madhe qe na japin keto shkrime dhe do te citojme duke ju thene  Συμφωνώ με τη θέση σας .

Keshtu sa her te jemi zemruar me qeverin dhe hallet e Shqiperise, vijme ne forum dhe lexojme shkrimet e te lart permendurve dhe relaksohemi me bindjen qe nuk jemi vetem ne Shqiptaret qe e shajme Shqiperine... sepse aq e keqe qenka kjo Shqiperi sa qe ju ka nxjerrur pune edhe disa Shqipshkronjesve te meren me akuza, ofendime dhe manipulime postimesh deri te nje faqe WEB-i sic eshte ky pseudo forum Shqiptar.

----------


## ilia spiro

"Po me uren c`paten"

----------


## AlbaneZ

A ka mundesi qe postimet mos te fshihen kur nuk ka asgje kunder rregullave ?! Apo se eshte forum shqiptar dhe nuk lejohet asnje germe anglisht,italisht ect ? E shof qe e keni semundje fshirjen por te pakten jepni nje arsye te "hajrit" kur i fshini

----------


## Çaushi

Pse tema e muzikes eshte aq e veshtire te lexohet dhe te postohet ...?!? 

Qe nga koha e "renovimit-riskontruktimit" pamjes se re te forumit, sipas meje ka nje renie te dukshme te interesimit te anetareve, si ne postime po ashtu edhe ne lexime, krejt kjo terheqje eshte nga pamja e re e forumit, e sidomos tema e muzikes, po u fute atje te merr shume kohe dhe te nxjerr krejt nga forumi, shume here.

----------


## bluey

A ka mundesi te behet nje tem per me ndihmu voglushete e shkolave filore per matematik te behen skema per perlogaritjen e matematikes .Pasi njoh mir se si veproihet ne matematik dhe si tju behet me leht llogaritja matematikore me duar ,me mendje .menyra te ndryshme te perllogaritjeve menyrat Egjiptjane ,romake .Kineze ,lajpcingut regullat  e ndryshme matematikore nese kjo eshte e mundur me tregoni si te veproi. Edhe nje pytje kisha nese ri psh me shum se nje minut duke shkruar pasi kam hy smundem te postoi pa dal njeher e tja bej kopi past postimit te dal nga forumi prap te hy dhe tja bej past e te pranohet postimi .
ju pershendes dhe ju uroi pun te mbar .
bluey

----------


## Foleja_

Bluey,
une do u isha shume mirenjohese nqs hapni nje teme te tille te llogaritjeve matematikore per femijet. Tek nenforumi "Grupmoshat e komunitetit " eshte  edhe nje teme : Vogelushet shqiptar  . Mbase ketu do te ishte vendi ideal per nje teme te tille pasi ka te bej me llogaritjet matematikore te femijeve te shkolles fillore. Personalisht e pres me shume interes ate teme !
Menyra qe te mos kesh nevoje te e besh rifreskimin e faqes  pas nje minuti eshte  qe kur hyn ne forum , aty ku shkruan nofken dhe pasw. edhte nje kutize e vogel ne te cilen klikon qe te mbetet pasw .i regjistuar  dhe qendron aq sa ke deshire pa pas nevojen e rifreskimit. Gjithsesi nqs je ne ndonje pc te huaj apo ne ndonje lokal duhet patjeter kur don te largohesh te klikosh tek " dalja " qe eshte ne fillim apo fund te faqes  dhe ne ate moment je i ckyqur nga forumi.

----------

